# Spider 275 SL mit 46mm Offset



## trialsin (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
spricht etwas dagegen im Spider eine Pike mit 46 mm Offset anstatt der von Intense angegebenen 42 mm zu fahren?


----------

